# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Đại Lải - Khu nghỉ mát thơ mộng, lý tưởng

## giangnam_8385

Hồ Đại Lải là hồ nước rộng 525 ha xen lẫn những cánh rừng xanh thẳm, những bán đảo hoang sơ và các triền đồi bát úp, Đại Lải lâu nay được biết đến là khu nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng để du khách tìm đến, trải nghiệm và khám phá. 



Hồ nước xen lẫn những cánh rừng xanh thẳm, những bán đảo hoang sơ và các triền đồi bát úp 
Đi 40km từ Hà Nội, cách Phúc Yên 17km và thị trấn Xuân Hoà khoảng 8km, Đại Lải trải rộng với những thảm cây xanh mướt, ẩn hiện bên trong là những khu biệt thự lộng lẫy, các nhà nghỉ kiến trúc bởi nhiều kiểu dáng nằm rải rác ven những sườn đồi. Ngay kề hồ nước mênh mông mà người ta vẫn quen gọi là Đồ Sơn thu nhỏ này là khu nhà nghỉ dưỡng dành cho các cán bộ lão thành cách mạng rộng hàng trăm ha, còn trại viết văn Đại Lải thì nằm trọn trên một quả đồi rộng rãi, thoáng đãng. 




Hồ trông giống như một thoáng Đồ sơn thu nhỏ
Nằm giữa vùng sơn mạch Tam Đảo, thiên nhiên hào phóng đã ban tặng cho nơi này một hệ thống cảnh quan núi non, sông nước hữu tình. Quanh năm mặt hồ nước luôn gợn sóng trong xanh và đầy ắp. Giữa hồ là một đảo chim rộng tới 4,8 ha, cây cối xanh mướt và um tùm. Vào mùa đông, hàng trăm loài chim từ phương xa về đây tụ hội, tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên sống động và hoang sơ. Qua đảo chim, du khách có thể thưởng thức nhiều món ngon đậm chất dân dã như gà đồi, cơm lam, cá nướng… Chiều chiều, du khách có thể thả hồn lắng nghe tiếng chim hót trong lùm cây, ngắm ánh hoàng hôn nơi mặt hồ…  



Quanh năm mặt hồ nước luôn gợn sóng trong xanh và đầy ắp
Ngoài ra, xung quanh hồ Đại Lải là những thung lũng tự nhiên, các triền đồi bát úp, các eo và nhiều bán đảo đa dạng… Tại đây có nhiều địa điểm cắm trại, nghỉ mát lý tưởng: dãy núi Thằn Lằn hùng vĩ, được xâu chuỗi với hơn 9.000 ha cây rừng phòng hộ để tạo một bức tường thành giữ nước. Dãy Tam Đảo đứng trụ ở phía bắc mặt hồ, như bức bình phong che chắn những luồng gió bấc lạnh lẽo của mùa đông. Nhiệt độ trung bình ở đây tương đối ổn định: mùa hè là 28,9 độ C, mùa đông là 16,8 độ C.  



Những khu resort cao cấp
Du khách thích mạo hiểm, khám phá có thể tổ chức những chuyến đi bộ lên phía Bắc, luồn rừng, vượt đèo Nhe sang đất Thái Nguyên, hoặc rẽ sang núi Mỏ Quạ để leo lên những vách đá dựng đứng cao vút tầng mây. Từ trên đỉnh núi này, có thể chiêm ngưỡng hồ Xạ Hương, hồ Làng Hàm, hồ Gia Khau thấp thoáng trong màu xanh mướt mát của cây rừng. Với du khách thích tham quan, khảo cứu lịch sử, có thể tìm đến với lâu đài thành quách cổ kính của Quận hợp Nguyễn Danh Phương từng xây dựng giang sơn riêng một cõi, suốt mười năm trời đương đầu với triều đình thời vua Lê chúa Trịnh. 

Những ngày oi nồng, nóng bức, ai mà chẳng muốn đến vui vẻ nơi không khí mát mẻ, dễ chịu. Chắc chắn, một chuyến tham quan về hồ Đại Lải (xã Phúc Yên, Vĩnh Phúc) sẽ là lựa chọn tốt.



(Tổng hợp)



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

đúng là resort cao cấp

----------


## h20love

ôi... Đại Lải... bao giờ mới dc vào trong đây đây...

----------


## thientai206

năm nào bà mình cũng được đi theo chế độ đến đây nghỉ dưỡng 1 tháng, 2```` mà cháu còn chưa được đi lần nào đây  :Frown:

----------


## hoaban

Ui nhìn đẹp quá, không biết bao giờ mới có cơ hội đến đây

----------

